# Old Stabilizer - Welches grape concentrate based wine recipe 5 gallons



## Nervous (Nov 2, 2009)

Wine recipe #12

5gal Carboy

44 cups or 2.75gal of water 
3.3 lb of Sugar
17 cans of Welchs white juice frozen concentrate
3 cans of Welchs Concord juice frozen concentrate
1 packet of EC1118 yeast
25ml Yeast Nutrient
25ml Acid Blend
12.5ml Pectic Enzyme
5 Campden tablets crushed 

In 4 weeks it's finished.



FCB III


----------



## surlees (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't see a question here. But given the topic regarding stabilizer, I suggest you add Potassium Sorbate when you add your 5 Campden tablets. This will help ensure no future fermentation in the bottle.

Fred


----------



## Nervous (Nov 3, 2009)

Fred,

This is just my recipe that I have worked out. I was just sharing, I thought this was the correct place to post it.

FCB III


----------



## St Allie (Nov 3, 2009)

( have edited the thread title for clarification Nervous)

good to see you posting!

Allie


----------

